
Ashton Kutcher Launches Twitter App - nhangen
http://www.aplus-app.com/
======
citricsquid
This is... weird:

"As you probably know, I love Twitter. I also love making stuff - that’s what
I do. Here is my latest creation, a desktop app"

It's made by UberMedia... So he's just selling his name to the brand I guess?

